# IDEAS ON YIELDS OF THESE UNITS



## timmyhartsing (Apr 19, 2013)

HAS ANYBODY DONE GOLD RECOVERY ON THESE BEFORE


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 19, 2013)

Is your caps lock button is broken?

Jim


----------



## timmyhartsing (Apr 20, 2013)

jimdoc said:


> Is your caps lock button is broken?
> 
> Jim


well, no sorry, i just had it on by mistake, lol.


----------



## skippy (Apr 20, 2013)

Hmmm... is your shift button broken maybe?


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 20, 2013)

Break the one on left side. Off to reverse electroplating cell with them.


----------



## timmyhartsing (Apr 20, 2013)

skippy said:


> Hmmm... is your shift button broken maybe?


Ok just stop, ok? if your main goal is to complain about everything then go someplace else please, If the world was perfect it wouldn't be.


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 20, 2013)

Hm....in fact, it was a question, not a complaining. 8)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 20, 2013)

timmyhartsing said:


> Ok just stop, ok? if your main goal is to complain about everything then go someplace else please, If the world was perfect it wouldn't be.


timmy,

Let me offer a comment and a little advice.

First, we strive to have everyone here post as accurately as possible on this forum, and that includes spelling, punctuation, and grammar. This is an international group, and English is not a first language for many members. If you don't write properly, you make it that much more difficult for everyone to understand what you're trying to say.

We also deal with chemicals and processes that can injure or kill you or those around you. A tiny mistake in communication can prove fatal. If I get careless and type H2SnO3 instead of H2SNO3, will you know I've made a mistake? If this were a forum on baking cakes it might not be as important, but here accuracy is very important.

My advice would be to quickly lose the attitude. This forum is solely owned by the Administrator, Noxx. The rest of us are all guests here. The first 2 members who tried to gently correct your use of all caps, followed by your lack of any capitalization, have both been members here for many years. As a new member, you might be better served by showing a little respect instead of telling them to go someplace else. 

If you choose not to try to follow the guidelines the rest of us feel are important, you'll likely wear out your welcome here fairly quickly. You may not get banned, but you also may not get a lot of help from the members who have the ability to answer your questions.

It's your choice.

Dave


----------



## resabed01 (Apr 20, 2013)

This thread reminds me of this.





Don't take offense, just thought it was humorous.


----------



## timmyhartsing (Apr 20, 2013)

FrugalRefiner said:


> timmyhartsing said:
> 
> 
> > Ok just stop, ok? if your main goal is to complain about everything then go someplace else please, If the world was perfect it wouldn't be.
> ...


sorry everyone my son thought he would be a smart butt and reply to my posts,but he is only young and don't understand respect ,i will make sure to log off from now on so this does not happen again this is a great forum and there is alot of good info on here.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

I don't have any experience with parts like yours, but I wouldn't hesitate to follow Patnor's advice.

Dave


----------



## skippy (Apr 20, 2013)

timmyhartsing said:


> sorry everyone my son thought he would be a smart butt and reply to my posts,but he is only young and don't understand respect ,i will make sure to log off from now on so this does not happen again this is a great forum and there is alot of good info on here.



Timmy, I gotta say he's pretty good with that shift key though, that boy of yours.


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 21, 2013)

patnor1011 said:


> Break the one on left side. Off to reverse electroplating cell with them.



But I would break it under water with gloves on and save the water for tox waste, if there is any insolvable white powder in it. Electronic parts, which obviously are designed for getting quite hot, may contain beryllium oxide powder. I have probably had this with a heavy goldplated TO-3 transistor.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 21, 2013)

resabed01 said:


> This thread reminds me of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to sound dumb but that comma in "Let's eat, grandpa." what dose the comma mean? I see it a lot it can't mean the same thing. I would have wrote "Let's eat at grandpa." hope someone can help me.

Jack


----------



## rewalston (Apr 21, 2013)

jmdlcar said:


> resabed01 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread reminds me of this.
> ...


Hey Jack, let's see if I can clear up the mud a bit. Mind you English (the study of the English Language) was not my strong suit but I believe I can clear it up a bit. 

In the example "Let's eat grandpa" broken down (without contractions) "Let us eat grandpa" would grandpa taste better with bordeaux or pinot? (yes we are being cannibals and eating grandpa).

While with the example "Let's eat, grandpa" you could turn the phrase around (at the comma) to Grandpa, let's eat! A comma is used in a sentence to denote a pause in breath. like "Let's eat Grandpa" Here instead of suggesting that we are going to eat grandpa, we are stating we are hungry or asking if it were time to eat. 

I hope that clears it up a bit.

Rusty


----------



## stevem4323 (Apr 22, 2013)

i used to like looking at this site but some people just love picking flies when people spell something wrong or leave the CAPS LOCK ON or ask a question that they could go and search for ....there is a name for people like these and they are bullies if you think they are doing something wrong send them a private message dont ridicule them in a public forum ...and it is a forum where you accept people from all backgrounds with all levels of grammer or computer literacy ...please dont ridicule them


----------



## stevem4323 (Apr 22, 2013)

timmyhartsing said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Is your caps lock button is broken?
> ...


please dont apologise


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 22, 2013)

stevem4323 said:


> i used to like looking at this site but some people just love picking flies when people spell something wrong or leave the CAPS LOCK ON or ask a question that they could go and search for ....there is a name for people like these and they are bullies if you think they are doing something wrong send them a private message dont ridicule them in a public forum ...and it is a forum where you accept people from all backgrounds with all levels of grammer or computer literacy ...please dont ridicule them




Get over it!

Jim


----------



## stevem4323 (Apr 22, 2013)

jimdoc said:


> stevem4323 said:
> 
> 
> > i used to like looking at this site but some people just love picking flies when people spell something wrong or leave the CAPS LOCK ON or ask a question that they could go and search for ....there is a name for people like these and they are bullies if you think they are doing something wrong send them a private message dont ridicule them in a public forum ...and it is a forum where you accept people from all backgrounds with all levels of grammer or computer literacy ...please dont ridicule them
> ...


and what the hell is that suppose to mean ...bully boy


----------



## stevem4323 (Apr 22, 2013)

i rest my case


----------



## stevem4323 (Apr 22, 2013)

the man asked a simple question and you felt the need to ridicule him rather than answer his question


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 22, 2013)

stevem4323 said:


> the man asked a simple question and you felt the need to ridicule him rather than answer his question



Maybe you can start a forum of your own for the easily offended.

Jim


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 22, 2013)

*Gold Refining Forum.com*
Hobbyists and Professionals Helping One Another

Come on. You guys are both veterans. Let's set a better example.

Dave


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 22, 2013)

stevem4323 said:


> some people just love picking flies



That's yucky! I would rather use a fly swatter. :lol:

**I am just trying to lighten the mood a little***


----------



## stevem4323 (Apr 23, 2013)

Moderator posted:
Comment removed, by moderator, I started to just edit but there was too much to edit, without changing content, so I deleted post, next time it will not be just the post that is removed.

This nonsense will stop, or I will stop it, spelling and grammar is important, we are on a forum where we communicate through written word, we cannot see or hear each other to get a meaning except by the words, everyone is expected to do their best, laziness is no excuse, also there will be no bulling, we can help each other when we have trouble.

I can deal with a missed spelled word, or missing punctuation if a member is doing his best, as many here do not speak English, I can also deal with this type of argument, although I would rather not, loose good members over something as stupid as this.


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 23, 2013)

Please do not disrespect this forum with vulgar language. I altered the above quoted adjective with an asterisk, so I would not violate the forum rules. As children we are taught to use proper grammar. Children can master such a task. We, as adults, should have no problem with it. As a matter of fact, one doesn't even need to have a high school diploma or college degree to be able to speak and type proper English. With programs such as Word Processor and Microsoft Word, utilizing proper English is even easier. I wonder why you would communicate on a forum and not want to use proper English. Personally, I would be embarrassed to use such poor grammar on a public thread. This is puzzling to me. What amazes me more is that there are an abundance of members, on this forum, that English is their second language, yet they speak it through typed language better than you are. Do you not think it is careless?


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 23, 2013)

> http://www.theminiforum.co.uk/forums/to ... nnel-mini/



Offtopic:
Sorry, I can't see any parallels to this thread. There is not one forum or chatroom out there, where you will not get some comments, when you come in and are shouting around like if it was the end of the world with capslock on, also if it's by an accident. :lol: 

I come here as a guest and the rules are hanging over the door, where everyone can read them. When the rules please me to take off the shoes in such a fantastic source of knowledge, I have two choices: I take them off or .... I take them off.

If I haven't seen the rules, walk right through the livingroom, I will not wonder, why I get some comments. And that would be ok for me, ofcourse everyone makes mistakes, especially me. That is no reason to feel offended, yet, - if you know, who you are, with all your strong and weak sides, if you trust yourself, if you have self-esteem, nothing and nobody will be able to "belittle" you. 

So what?! 

I see a tendency in society for some words to be used inflationary, "bullying" is one of those. My boss didn't smile at me, the policeman gave me a ticket, I got no steak at the supermarket, the other car drivers weren't nice to me, - they're all bullying me. No, it is only in my mind. The boss's children maybe are ill and he sorrows, the policeman maybe yesterday saw a child dying, because someone drove too fast. We are individuals, we love to be individual and sometimes,we are so individual, that we forget all the others are individuals, too. Everyone. Understand yourself, try to understand them, analyze, plan and react in a way, so they will probably respond in a way, you like. But you have to be the agonist, and their reaction depends for a big part on YOU.


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 23, 2013)

What is better?
To straight answer question or ask person to do his homework. 
I will never say that somebody is professor or smart guy with smart comments. I am good few years on this ship and saw a lot. I know for sure and from experience that straight up answer will just create another few questions. If person is not willing to put effort in self education or solving his own puzzles by simply reading and searching how is he going to return favor? When somebody else ask how is he going to help him? 
Why do people constantly expect that other people from across the ocean are here at hand ready to do other people homework. I believe that OP got good few good answers I cant understand frustration of somebody else who did not asked here nothing and come just to vent his anger.
This is another thing why you become frustrated when searching. Your search will return many posts where random people just jumped in to fight for some imaginary rights of other people. We just waste our time and bandwith which somebody has to pay for with stupid comments and hate filled replies.


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree with Solar and Patnor. Even though refining may just be a hobby to some members, it still should be treated with a professional attitude. Refining, despite if only performed for leisure, involves dangerous chemicals and equipment. We, as a whole on this forum, should conduct ourselves as professionals. We all start with the basics,i.e. grammar, and move upwards. 8) 

Steven


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 23, 2013)

You have been a member here long enough to know what the deal is here. 
You continue using almost zero punctuation, and adding obscenities. I think you should seriously go find another forum. Really.

Jim


----------



## butcher (Apr 23, 2013)

I have edited the post above and several quotes members made.

we are all guests on this forum, we have rules and expectations to follow, a simple thing to do for such valued information.


If we cannot follow, or refuse to follow these rules we can easily loose our privilege here on this forum.


----------



## stevem4323 (Apr 24, 2013)

forum members i apologise for any comment that may of offeneded or that my grammer is not upto an acceptable standard of the other members i just do not see the need by certain people on here and in life to correct people in public on there IT skills or grammer if you have a problem with it just send them a private message ...it is better to educate than dictate..once again ime sorry for any offence


----------



## timmyhartsing (Apr 24, 2013)

patnor1011 said:


> Break the one on left side. Off to reverse electroplating cell with them.


thanks for the info patnor1011 i will try it next week i will post the results


----------



## necromancer (Apr 24, 2013)

not to change the subject but is there a photograph somewhere that i may have missed in this post ??

"not talking of the grandpa image"

(yes i am logged in)


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 24, 2013)

necromancer said:


> not to change the subject but is there a photograph somewhere that i may have missed in this post ??
> 
> "not talking of the grandpa image"
> 
> (yes i am logged in)



I think it was this;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=18065#p182366


----------

